# New attempt



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

came up with a block of purple heart and thought I try turning a bowl since I've never turned a bowl before. Turned pens and spindle work but no bowls.

Should have tried something softer but I got it done.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

It looks great Dan and I like the transition of colour from the purple at the rim to the brown at the bottom.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice Job It should hold a prominent place in your kitchen


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

nice end game w. a lot of character....


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Looks great, Danny. What did you use as a finish?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

That's very nice , love the wood grain


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Very nice...unique color pattern...


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice. Now I'll have to try turning a bowl. Nice job of turning and love the color and grain of the wood. My question also- finish?


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Great first bowl


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Simply beautiful Dan 
I have to agree with Knothead and Shop guy - what is the finish???


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

I used friction finish, Basically lacquer then wax.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks. Finish looks great!


----------



## Tonto1 (Nov 10, 2016)

Beautiful work, I'm sure my wife will love it, I'll PM you our shipping address!

Just kidding, really good workmanship!


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

Well done. Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## riderguy57 (Apr 14, 2011)

Looks nice!


----------

